# Horrible summer??



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

Is this big news where you are? 

Last week Meteofrance apparantly warned Spain that we "won't have summer"
(El mayo más frío desde 1985 | Sociedad | EL PAÍS)

AEMET says they don't believe it. 

What do you think? 

All I know is they said it was going to be sunny today, but we have yet another drizzly, drab, and all around depressing day up here on the northern coast. :rain:


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

elenetxu said:


> Is this big news where you are?
> 
> Last week Meteofrance apparantly warned Spain that we "won't have summer"
> (El mayo más frío desde 1985 | Sociedad | EL PAÍS)
> ...


Whether it’s windy, or whether it’s calm,
the weather could just be just lukewarm
Whether it’s hot or whether it’s cold
The weather one way or other will enfold
Whether it’s dull or whether it’s sunny
The weather is often very funny
Whatever the weather, whether fine or not
I pray today will be blue skies and hot.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Well it's fine down here. If it stays like this until September I'll be happy. 

It might not be quite as hot as normal summers but would that be a bad thing?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jimenato said:


> Well it's fine down here. If it stays like this until September I'll be happy.
> 
> It might not be quite as hot as normal summers but would that be a bad thing?


lovely here too now

as long as it's dry & sunny the holidaymakers will be happy - as you say, does it matter if it's not as scortching as usual


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

Rainy and chilly up here, yet again. It's been like this for quite awhile now.


----------



## Allie-P (Feb 11, 2013)

It is beautiful down here on the CDS....I am quite happy with this degree of heat - having only been here since February, I am not in a position to compare......


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Still got the quilt on the bed, and the house is chilly, pretty unusual for the date. Today is nice, warm and sunny, but lower temperatures than normal.
I don't mind it being cooler than normal, but I do want to feel warm, be able to go to the pool. I want flowers to bloom when they're supposed to, the grass to die down as usual and for the fruit and veg to be ready in season and atm that isn't happening.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Still got the quilt on the bed, and the house is chilly, pretty unusual for the date. Today is nice, warm and sunny, but lower temperatures than normal.
> I don't mind it being cooler than normal, but I do want to feel warm, be able to go to the pool. I want flowers to bloom when they're supposed to, the grass to die down as usual and for the fruit and veg to be ready in season and atm that isn't happening.


actually that's a point - we still have the duvets on too

also, dd1 had some friends round yesterday for a BBQ - some brought swimwear & managed only a few mins in the pool - some stayed over & at 5am she came into my room to ask if we had any more blankets in the house!!


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

I still have my flannel sheets on, and last week we had the heat on nearly every night.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Nearly 30º here again. Feels a lot cooler when the wind is blowing, which has been going on for far longer than usual. can't complain though !


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

I love the cooler weather, it means I can get more done. I for one am keeping my fingers crossed it stays cooler for a few more weeks as I have way too much work left to do and just cannot do it when it gets hot.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2013)

elenetxu said:


> Last week Meteofrance apparently warned Spain that we "won't have summer"


Today a local asturian newspaper had an article on how this had been the wettest Spring in recorded history... trouble is the record keeping only began in 1972. Then, the article ended with a forecast for sunny days starting tomorrow and a return to normal seasonal temperatures with a week.



elenetxu said:


> Rainy and chilly up here, yet again. It's been like this for quite awhile now.


To the West of you: cloudy most of the day with an occasional glimpse of the Sun after 12 noon... moderate westerly winds and now at 7:30 in the evening - mostly clear skies. Zero rain for the last few days.



elenetxu said:


> I still have my flannel sheets on, and last week we had the heat on nearly every night.


Had to doors open most of the last few days, but it has been chilly in the evening. The pellet stove arrives tomorrow... YIPPEEEEE!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2013)

Gorgeous weather here in Conil, Andalucia - about 32 degrees today. Tomorrow is going to be hotter.


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

mysticsmick said:


> To the West of you: cloudy most of the day with an occasional glimpse of the Sun after 12 noon... moderate westerly winds and now at 7:30 in the evening - mostly clear skies. *Zero rain for the last few days.*


Huh? Guess that makes sense since it has been coming off the ocean. 
I was about to go buy some waterwings or a ducky to keep me company if the rain continued. :bathbaby: 

Looks like we should have nice weather until Thursday. The long-range forecast is a bit more depressing, with no temperatures over 20º forecast.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2013)

elenetxu said:


> Huh? Guess that makes sense since it has been coming off the ocean. I was about to go buy some waterwings or a ducky to keep me company if the rain continued. :bathbaby:
> 
> Looks like we should have nice weather until Thursday. The long-range forecast is a bit more depressing, with no temperatures over 20º forecast.


I've noticed over the 9 months that I've been here that it tends to be wetter and colder to the East (País Vasco) during Winter.

Here: the clouds are coming in from the West most of today. I only visited the farmhouse occasionally last Summer, but the high then hovered around 30°C.

Hey... don't give up on that ducky... sounds like a good idea any time of the year. Wish we had a bathtub big enough for me and a rubber ducky!


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

mysticsmick said:


> I've noticed over the 9 months that I've been here that it tends to be wetter and colder to the East (País Vasco) during Winter.
> 
> Here: the clouds are coming in from the West most of today. I only visited the farmhouse occasionally last Summer, but the high then hovered around 30°C.
> 
> Hey... don't give up on that ducky... sounds like a good idea any time of the year. Wish we had a bathtub big enough for me and a rubber ducky!


I paid special attention to the forecast tonight on TV and it looks like it is warmer over that way. Lucky you! Enjoy it


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Lovely weather here again today. Maybe back to normal? I recall seeing a forecast for Britain's summer this year which ended with the words, if you thought last year was bad, you ain't seen nothing yet...


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

There re, I believe, three main weather forecasting institution. The Met office is one. They are all different. Weather forecasting is computer driven. The more accurate weather is worked out by a weather man within three days of the actual forecast. A computer is only as good as the I formation it is given. I have the jet stream forecast on my desktop. Believe me, they can forecast the jet stream for 8 days time, but After 4 days it can be completely different. With that in mind, how on earth can they predict a whole summer!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2013)

Aron said:


> how on earth can they predict a whole summer!!


Excellent question!


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Because they can!! They just aren't very good at it. Probably something to do with a butterfly flapping it's wings unexpectedly in the Amazon...


----------

